# Lost on video file formats when ripping dvd's



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

I've searched the forum and can't find the answer.

I would like to convert my dvd collection and move it all to a nas (Network attached Storage). I can't figure out what file format to use if I want to be able to stream to a PC, an Xbox 360, and Apple TV. 

there has to be some format the both of them can play.

any thoughts on which format is best that both the xbox and Apple TV can stream. I'm not worried about the PC because it has both apple and windows players installed.

bruce


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't play video games so I can't help you. Hopefully someone knows the answer.


----------



## tweeksound (Jul 31, 2007)

On second thought, does this answer your question?

from: http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=443363



> I've had no problem with my videos converted using the AppleTV preset on both my AppleTV and my 360. If you're using a Mac you're going to need Connect 360 to be able to stream to your xbox (unless something has changed in the past little while that I don't know about).





> xbox 360 is compatible with mpeg4 H.264


----------

